# Return the barker? Help



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

I purchased new puppy last night. I picked her up at the airport. I asked if she was a barker. No, I was assured she did not bark. My previous Havanese never barked. Long story short... she screamed howled, barked, whined all night long. I did not remove her from her crate except to go potty. It was horrible night. I can tell this is not the first time. This morning she did the same thing when I took my shower and she was still in the room. If I put her in the excercise pen while I was in sight. It is just non stop unless she is in my lap. She is very scitterish. She is fearful. She paces. She won't play with toys. Oh, and she is 5 1/2 month old. She is only 7 pounds. The breeder said she is almost full size but I forgot how much she weighed. She seems to have never been on a leash. She doesn't even know the word sit. I did my research b4 i bought her and I called references. Now what do i do. I can work with all the behavior and training but I can not keep a barker. My question is once they are barkers can she be saved or is she a barker for life. Also, does anyone know my recourse on returning the pup? I have a 12 months health and temprament guarantee. I would pay the shipping back. I just need a great dog after losing my last to illness, and losing both my Mom and Dad and dog with in the last 60 days. Any advice really appreciated. Thanks, Tracy


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't help with your questions b/ c I'm still in the learning process with these dogs myself, but I wanted to express my sincere sympathy for the tremendous losses you have experienced within such a short period of time. Perhaps your new pup is just adjusting to the flight and change in environment.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

First of all I want to say welcome  
With your new puppy, you need to keep several things in mind. She is now 5 months old and has become accustom with how things were run in her previous home. Now put yourself in her place, she is now uprooted and sent on a plane to a stranger on the other end and all new surroundings. It is scary for any one let alone a puppy. You can't expect her to just jump into your schedule over night or even the first night. You need to give her a little time, these adjustments can take a couple of weeks, some times longer but usually within a couple of weeks you can start to see if things will go the way that you hope.

Right now the last thing she cares about are her toys etc. you are now all that she knows and she is feeling upset, and it is normal that she would want to be with you.
You are doing right to not take her out of her crate while she is barking, but have you tried to put her crate up higher and next to your bed where she can see you and you could put your fingers through the crate to comfort her? If not you might try this, as we do this with our puppies when they are learning about the crate. Was she ever crated at her previous house or was she able to be in a x-pen or loose with other dogs? Also if she had other dogs and now has no one it will take her a little bit to adjust to that as well.

Good luck with your girl and I hope every thing will work out, it will if you just give her some time 

Best,


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Please think of this from your puppy's perspective. She was taken from her home, put into a big scary airplane, leaving everything she was familiar with behind her. She arrived at your home, where she didn't receive any comfort, but was left in the crate all night except for pottying. It is not surprising that she is upset and uncomfortable with her surroundings. She is an older puppy, and has become used to life the way it was. It will take a while for her to adjust to her new life. 

Anyone who says ANY dog "never" barks is exagerating. Dogs bark, period. (except Basenjis, and even they make noises!) There are certainly breeds that bark more and breeds that bark less (Havanese are not big barkers) and within the breed there will be some that bark more or less. But this is learned behavior to a great extent, and you can teach them NOT to bark so much. In this case, however, this is just a baby in distress, expressing that distress in the only way she knows. She NEEDS your comfort and support right now to help her adjust to her new home. It's not particularly surprising that the is skittish, and too upset to play with toys right now. That will come as she settles in.

As far as her not knowing how to walk on a leash or know any voice commands like sit or down, did you ask the breeder ahead of time what kind of training she had had so far? If she said she knows these things, again, she may just be too upset to be able to perform right now. If not, she may NOT have been taught these things. It sure doesn't take long to teach, though. You can teach her both of these things within a week once you get her calmed down and trusting you. Not a big deal.

If you did your research, and you trust your breeder, call him or her and talk to them about your concerns. If it is a good breeder, they will want to help the puppy transition to her new home as easily as possible. Twelve month guarantees are usually pretty useless, because people generally won't send a pup back once they've gotten attached to it. In this case, I suppose that if you could get the breeder to agree that barking was a "temperament flaw", they might refund your money... but it might be stretch. What is a "temperament flaw" anyway? Something that one person finds annoying might be endearing to another person. The bottom line is that your recourse is whatever is written in your contract. 

Great dogs are only partly nature, the rest is nurture. All great dogs start out as annoying puppies that need loving owners to train them and bring them up properly. I love my Kodi to pieces, and I don't think he was a particularly difficult puppy. But he WAS a puppy, and needed LOTS of my time and effort to turn into the great dog he is now.

So I suggest that you calm down, take a deep breath, and realize that it's going to take a while. In the mean time, call your breeder and ask for advice. My guess is that they will give you some suggestions for making her feel more comfortable, and then ask that you give her a week or two to settle in. If things still aren't going well at that point, you can talk to them about whether this is the right dog for you. 

If you DO send her back, I would STRONGLY suggest that rather than getting another puppy, you consider adopting an older dog, who is already trained, has calmed down and is already past the puppy stage.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I think everyone is right and you need to give your puppy some time to adjust. I got Piper when she was 6 months old and had a similar experience. She howled like a wolf the first couple of nights and I was really worried but did not give in (it broke my heart!) I think putting her crate next to my bed would have helped. It did get better each night until she was able to sleep through the night.

I really think she was in a panic the first few days as her personality then was not at all indicative of her true personality. I have not heard that howl since 

Good Luck!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

When I first got Eli he was not crate or xpen trained. When I put him in either and walked out of the room he cried and barked. After I made a few adjustments (moving his xpen to an area I was in and moving his crate to our bedroom) he calmed down. He's very quiet which isn't to say he doesn't bark but normally only when he hears or sees another dog. The skittishness will probably also go away with the right kind of socialization. These are both issues that will likely resolve themselves with time.

From what you've said, you've suffered some very great losses recently for which you have my sincerest condolences. The question may be whether you have the time and energy to devote to a new puppy at this time or if the demands may wear out your emotions further.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

First off let me say that I am sorry for the losses you have experienced recently. You must be feeling overwhelmed even before the new addition to your home. I suggest you do as the others have recommended and talk with your breeder. If you still do not want to keep the puppy I am sure it will not be hard to find a new home for her if your breeder will not take her back. I hope things balance out for you soon. Linda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tracy, I too am so sorry for all of your losses but I encourage you to step back, take a deep breath, and realize that you have only had this puppy (and she is still very much a puppy) for 24 hours. You also need to recognize that she is NOT and NEVER will be your previous Havanese. She deserves to be loved for everything she is, not compared to a dog she can never be. 
That said, I agree totally with putting her crate at bed level and putting your fingers in to comfort her when she cries. You've had some great suggestions so I hope that even though you are totally sleep deprived, you will think about the suggestions and give your little girl a little more time to adjust to her new home. She's frightened and bewildered so comfort and reassurance should be the order of the day.


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. It is so appreicated. I realize this sweet girl is traumatized from the plane trip and leaving her other doggie friends. She has severe separation anxiety.She has bonded with me well except she still jumps away when I try to pick her up. She is very jumpy and afraid. My concern was twofold. Can a serious barker learn to stop barking. We are talking crazy Chihuahua type barking here? AND was my dog being raised in a puppy mill type situation? I spoke with another puppy owner who got hers with mine. We had similar experience. She was actually at the breeders home but was only presented the few dogs she was interested in. The others dogs she could not look at. They were in another room. Once last question. Her nails are strange. They dont lay flat. They are sticking up, not at a level plain with with toes. i was wondering if that was caused by being in a wire cage. AND if that is so, it might explain her fear of the crate. And Finally, I do believe my first Havanese was exceptional. We took all types of training for the entire two 1/2 years she was with me. K9 freestyle dancing was our great joy and I was looking for my new dance partner. Thanks so much to all! Tracy


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If a dog is brought into a room for you to look at, it is either a puppy mill dog or more likely a back-yard breeder. I have actually been around to some of these places when my mother was looking for a little dachound puppy. One place the room smelled of pee. I wouldn't let mother get the puppy. Of course she wanted it cause it was a "puppy" that was excited to be picked up and loved on. I can't add to what the other have said, it is all good advise. I never have used a crate but I used a baby playpen with my Rosie and put it beside the bed. she slept there for the first few weeks. I would put her in the bed with us while I watched TV and then transfer her to the playpen just before I put out the light. We never had any trouble with her. At some point she wanted to sleep in the bed and I just put her in the bed and put up the playpen. She has been connected to me and DH ever since--like velcro. She didn't bark until she was over a year old. The first time she did it scared me. Such a deep bark on such a little dog. Now she barks at my renters dog every afternoon. she sits in the window sill (like a cat) and watches for them to come home. The minute the car drives up, Rosie starts barking at the window and doesn't stop until they potty and then go in the house. I have learned to live with this behavior. Actually it is pretty funny. she barks so feriously like she could tear his head off and it is one of those labradoddles. Hugh dog!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Relax and take a deep breath. You have gotten a lot of good advice already. Every puppy is different. If you take the time to work with her, you will have the best pup in the world. All my 3 were a lot of work in their own way. They all barked for the first couple days. I really had to take the time to train them not to bark. If you invest the time, it will have a huge payoff. No, you should not return the pup. I think she has been through enough. Even if you did, that will not guarantee the next one will be any better. Hang in there.


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

ok, ok,... she is being a doll. A few barks tonight shouldn't be so bad. I will work with her. I am already in love. Who ever said I will not replace my last....you were right. That is what i was trying to do to get the joy back in my life. She will be lovely in her own right. I pray, I pray, amen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tracy Woo said:


> ok, ok,... she is being a doll. A few barks tonight shouldn't be so bad. I will work with her. I am already in love. Who ever said I will not replace my last....you were right. That is what i was trying to do to get the joy back in my life. She will be lovely in her own right. I pray, I pray, amen.


It can be hard not to panic when you are sleep deprived after a night of barking and crying with a new puppy. I wanted to send my first SON back a few times too!ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tracy Woo said:


> Thank you all for your comments. It is so appreicated. I realize this sweet girl is traumatized from the plane trip and leaving her other doggie friends. She has severe separation anxiety.She has bonded with me well except she still jumps away when I try to pick her up. She is very jumpy and afraid. My concern was twofold. Can a serious barker learn to stop barking. We are talking crazy Chihuahua type barking here? AND was my dog being raised in a puppy mill type situation? I spoke with another puppy owner who got hers with mine. We had similar experience. She was actually at the breeders home but was only presented the few dogs she was interested in. The others dogs she could not look at. They were in another room. Once last question. Her nails are strange. They dont lay flat. They are sticking up, not at a level plain with with toes. i was wondering if that was caused by being in a wire cage. AND if that is so, it might explain her fear of the crate. And Finally, I do believe my first Havanese was exceptional. We took all types of training for the entire two 1/2 years she was with me. K9 freestyle dancing was our great joy and I was looking for my new dance partner. Thanks so much to all! Tracy


By sticking up toenails, do you mean they are arched at the top and then curve under?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ohhh the nights I wanted to send back my children, every one of them...and you know..it was not a bad idea lol..
Seriously, you have taken on a puppy while you are under tremendous stress. That stress transmits itself to the puppy also. It is going to take a while, and only you can decide if you are up to the challenge..and it is a challenging time in the best of circumstances. Be good to yourself. If you honestly feel you can't keep the puppy and think it is not best for it to go back to the breeder speak up. There may be someone on this list who can take her...or knows of someone close by who can take her. I do hate to see her put on a plane and sent back. There is always Havanese Rescue who will come to your aid also. Good luck and please keep us posted..where are you located?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I think sometimes we place to much emphasize on getting the perfectly bred, perfectly cared for puppy. That would be great, if it could always happen, and we could always afford it. But, sometimes, we get a puppy that, for whatever reason -- breeding or upbringing or genetics--isn't quite perfect. I took my Baxter from an older couple at 15 weeks. They really shouldn't have been raising him, and Baxter was shy and not crate trained. I considered taking him a kind of rescue, and I've been challenged to try to help him be a better puppy. Getting him to socialize with us and our dachshund and to take to his crate has been a real challenge. Yes, he barks in his crate. And, when I put him in bed with me in the morning, he barks at me if I don't open my eyes! This forum has been very helpful. I tried putting his crate at eye level with me in bed, because I read it here -- and it worked! He's made it through the night without barking three nights in a row now. Progress! He loves us, but still won't cuddle -- we're working on that. And, he still does bark imperiously. I've started 1) ignoring him when I can; and 2) Shh-ing him and rewarding him for good shh-es. I'm getting along with that. These little puppies do seem to mean so well and try so hard!


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

Her nails have the normal curve to them but Some of her toe nails point up not flat or straight out, maybe 30 degrees up. It surely is not normal. I have a concern that they could catch on something and hurt. Still have not spoken to the breeder yet. She finally left a voice mail to email. I will ask her whats up with the nails as well. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tracy Woo said:


> Her nails have the normal curve to them but Some of her toe nails point up not flat or straight out, maybe 30 degrees up. It surely is not normal. I have a concern that they could catch on something and hurt. Still have not spoken to the breeder yet. She finally left a voice mail to email. I will ask her whats up with the nails as well.
> Thanks again.


If you can post a photo, I can not imagine how the nail looks, and which nail/nails they are. Yes it could possibly be from being kept in an off ground cage, but can't imagine..I would hope they don't catch on something too...let us know. Goodluck


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It does sound like she could have come from a puppymill situation. The nails/toes mean she was most likely kept in a wire crate. This would explain the fear, barking and lack of socialization. I feel bad for her. I hope you can work with her. Where did you buy the dog?


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I figured out the nails. I notice this morning, after a wonderfully peaceful night that she scratches on the crate door. I realized THAT is how she damaged her nails. I am thinking she tore her nails on the crate door when she was younger and now they are permanently damaged.
She is actually doing really well. Yes, I panicked because she barked so badly. We are going to make this work. Thank you all for all your support. It helped me allot!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope that's the case. Here is a picture of what can happen to older dogs kept in crates for a long time. I had a puppymill foster dog and he had these feet. It was more noticeable when his feet where wet.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So sad to think of how that must have hurt...Hugs to all little puppy mill dogs..breaks my heart.


----------

